# New tree stand



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought the API Packmaster tree stand and finally got a chance to try it out. The Packmaster is a combination hanging stand with a telescopic ladder attached. So far it is an awsome stand. Although it is a little heavy, it's easy to cary with the shoulder straps. The ladder stretches out to about 16 feet and once in the tree the platform is about 18 feet high. It's easy to operate and easy to install and conforms to oddly shaped trees. At the top of the ladder it has a step to help get in the stand as well as handles above the seat. For anyone who has a hanging tree stand you know how it can be hard to get from the steps onto the platform. Those problems are gone with this stand.


----------

